# xbox usb keyboard [solved]

## ben_dash

I have got my xbox to boot diskless using an NFS root and Etherboot but have run into a problem with my USB keyboard.  If anyone else has figured this out please let me know, the keyboard works fine when I boot using the LiveCD...

I believe that my xbox uses OHCI

```
xbox ~ # lshw

xbox

    description: Computer

    width: 32 bits

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       physical id: 0

     *-memory

          description: System memory

          physical id: 0

          size: 124MB

     *-cpu

          product: Celeron (Coppermine)

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 1

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 6.8.10

          size: 750MHz

          width: 32 bits

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 0

             size: 32KB

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 1

             size: 128KB

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: nVidia Corporation

          vendor: nVidia Corporation

          physical id: 40000000

          bus info: pci@00:00.0

          logical name: /dev/fb0

          logical name: /dev/fb1

          version: a1

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: fb accelerated

          configuration: depth=32 frequency=73.26Hz mode=640x480 visual=truecolor xres=640 yres=480

          resources: iomemory:40000000-7fffffff

        *-memory UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: nVidia Corporation

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0.3

             bus info: pci@00:00.3

             version: a1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz (15.1515ns)

        *-isa UNCLAIMED

             description: ISA bridge

             product: nForce ISA Bridge

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@00:01.0

             version: b2

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

             resources: ioport:8000-80ff

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: nForce PCI System Management

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 1.1

             bus info: pci@00:01.1

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             resources: ioport:1000-100f ioport:c000-c00f ioport:c200-c21f

        *-usb:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: USB Controller

             product: nForce USB Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@00:02.0

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci cap_list

             resources: iomemory:fed00000-fed00fff irq:1

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: nForce USB Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 3

             bus info: pci@00:03.0

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=usb-ohci

             resources: iomemory:fed08000-fed08fff irq:9

        *-network

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: nForce Ethernet Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 4

             bus info: pci@00:04.0

             logical name: eth0

             version: b1

             serial: 00:50:f2:42:7e:81

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.30 ip=192.168.0.243 link=yes multicast=yes

             resources: iomemory:fef00000-fef003ff ioport:e000-e007 irq:4

        *-multimedia:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: nForce Audio

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 5

             bus info: pci@00:05.0

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:fe800000-fe87ffff irq:5

        *-multimedia:1

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: nForce Audio

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 6

             bus info: pci@00:06.0

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel810_audio

             resources: ioport:d000-d0ff ioport:d200-d27f iomemory:fec00000-fec00fff irq:6

        *-communication UNCLAIMED

             description: Modem

             product: nForce AC'97 Modem Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 6.1

             bus info: pci@00:06.1

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: generic cap_list

             resources: iomemory:10000000-10000fff

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: nForce PCI-to-PCI bridge

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 8

             bus info: pci@00:08.0

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: nForce IDE

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 9

             bus info: pci@00:09.0

             version: b1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=AMD IDE

             resources: ioport:ff60-ff6f

           *-ide

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 66MHz

              *-disk

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: ST310211A

                   vendor: Seagate

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   version: 3.05

                   serial: 7DB0DJBP

                   size: 9541MB

                   capacity: 9541MB

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm

                   configuration: mode=udma2 smart=on

              *-cdrom

                   description: DVD reader

                   product: PHILIPS XBOX DVD DRIVE

                   vendor: Philips

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: ide@0.1

                   logical name: /dev/hdb

                   version: S6KM

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio dvd

                   configuration: mode=udma2

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: nForce AGP to PCI Bridge

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@00:1e.0

             version: a1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: NV2A [XGPU]

                vendor: nVidia Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@01:00.0

                version: a1

                size: 128MB

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=xboxfb

                resources: iomemory:fd000000-fdffffff iomemory:f0000000-f7ffffff iomemory:f8000000-f7ffffff irq:3

  *-usbhost

       product: USB OHCI Root Hub

       physical id: 1

       bus info: usb@1

       logical name: usb1

       version: 0.00

       capabilities: usb-1.10

       configuration: driver=hub maxpower=0mA slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

  *-network DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 2

       logical name: dummy0

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes
```

and I have OHCI compiled into my kernel:

```
xbox ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep USB

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB_XIR=y

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# Support for USB gadgets

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

xbox ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep KEY

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

xbox ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep MOUSE

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=640

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=480

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD_MOUSE=y

```

However, when I boot I can't get the keyboard to do anything:

```
xbox ~ # dmesg

controller jammed (0xFF).

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

...

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

Keyboard timed out[1]

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(ed)

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

...

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

Keyboard timed out[1]

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(f4)

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.30.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

00:04.0: open: Could not find a valid PHY.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 00000:0000 bound to 00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE: chipset revision 177

NFORCE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: 00:09.0 (rev b1) UDMA100 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff60-0xff67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hda: ST310211A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS XBOX DVD DRIVE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

blk: queue c0376740, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdb: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

 p50 p51 p52 p53 p54 p55bh with no client!?

bh with no client!?

i2c-core.o: driver i2c xbox-extsmi driver registered.

extsmi: Using 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000'!

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e88000, IRQ 1

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

host/usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 1 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c9e88000)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:03.0 to 64

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e88000, IRQ 9

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver xir

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

Sending DHCP requests ., OK

IP-Config: Got DHCP answer from 192.168.0.1, my address is 192.168.0.243

IP-Config: Complete:

      device=eth0, addr=192.168.0.243, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=192.168.0.1,

     host=192.168.0.243, domain=dashhome.lan, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=192.168.0.1, rootserver=192.168.0.1, rootpath=

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Looking up port of RPC 100003/2 on 192.168.0.1

Looking up port of RPC 100005/1 on 192.168.0.1

VFS: Mounted root (nfs filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

Adding Swap: 262136k swap-space (priority -1)

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 20:34:37 Oct 28 2005

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0xd200 and 0xd000, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 6

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: WML9 (Wolfson WM9709)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 20:34:57 Oct 28 2005

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
```

I just noticed this snippet from dmesg and would guess that it isn't good:

```
usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

host/usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 1 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered
```

```
xbox ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

i810_audio             22908   0  (unused)

ac97_codec             13556   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               3748   2  [i810_audio]
```

Please let me know if you have any ideas,

Thanks in advance!Last edited by ben_dash on Sat Oct 29, 2005 7:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ben_dash

For some additional info this is what I get using the Gentoo LiveCD:

```
livecd root # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.29-xbox (root@xeon) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Feb 6 08:10:20 UTC 2005

Xbox detected - enabling Xbox patches.

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007c00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007c00000 - 0000000008000000 (reserved)

124MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 31744

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 27648 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

DMI not present.

Kernel command line: append root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs  cdroot ip=dhcp splash=silent kbd-reset video=xbox:640x480,nohwcursor devfs=mount acpi=hw ramdisk_size=6144 noudev devfs

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 733.337 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1461.45 BogoMIPS

Memory: 121552k/126976k available (1485k kernel code, 5036k reserved, 310k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Failed to allocate resource 2(f8000000-f7ffffff) for 01:00.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Enabling Xbox eject problem workaround.

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

FATX driver 0.0.1

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Squashfs 2.1-r2 (released 2004/12/15) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

i2c-dev.o: i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

i2c-core.o: driver i2c-dev dummy driver registered.

i2c-proc.o version 2.6.1 (20010830)

xboxfb: Detected 128MB of system RAM

xboxfb: Using maximum available framebuffer 4M

i2c-amd756.o version 2.8.6

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000' as minor 0

i2c-core.o: adapter SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000 registered as adapter 0.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c xbox conexant driver registered.

xbox-tv-i2c: Using 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000'!

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox Conexant client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 0).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox Focus client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 1).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox Xcalibur client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 2).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox PIC client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 3).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox EEPROM client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 4).

xboxfb: Setting TV mode from EEPROM (NTSC)

xboxfb: detected conexant encoder

xboxfb: Setting cable type from AVIP ID: Composite

xboxfb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

xboxfb: PCI nVidia NV20 framebuffer ver 0.9.6-xbox (GeForce3-Xbox, 4MB @ 0xF7C00000)

vesafb: abort, cannot reserve video memory at 0xf7c00000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf7c00000, mapped to 0xc9c29000, size 2400k

vesafb: mode is 640x480x32, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

initialize_kbd: No keyboard controller preset

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

PCI: Enabling device 00:06.1 (0000 -> 0003)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 00:06.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 6144K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.30.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 00000:0000 bound to 00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE: chipset revision 177

NFORCE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: 00:09.0 (rev b1) UDMA100 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff60-0xff67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hda: ST310211A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS XBOX DVD DRIVE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

blk: queue c033ab40, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdb: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

 p50 p51 p52 p53 p54 p55<6>Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 08:10:34 Feb  6 2005

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0xd200 and 0xd000, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 6

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: WML9 (Wolfson WM9709)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1312k freed

EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e90000, IRQ 1

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:03.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e92000, IRQ 9

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-1, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev ide0(3,64).

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev ide0(3,64).

cramfs: wrong magic

FATX: boot block signature not found.  Not FATX?

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-1.3, assigned address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Link keybd] on usb1:3.0

input,hiddev0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Link keybd] on usb1:3.1

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 08:12:25 Feb  6 2005

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver usbkbd

usbkbd.c: :USB HID Boot Protocol keyboard driver

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver
```

```
livecd root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

af_packet              12936   1  (autoclean)

usbmouse                2072   0  (unused)

usbkbd                  3000   0  (unused)

sg                     27196   0  (autoclean) (unused)

unix                   14864   2  (autoclean)

usb-storage            66464   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               82740   1  [sg usb-storage]

hid                    21188   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17480   0  (unused)
```

Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong with the kernel which I built?

I can see that there's a difference in the dmesg of my kernel:

```
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:03.0 to 64

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e88000, IRQ 9

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected
```

And the LiveCD kernel:

```
uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e90000, IRQ 1

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:03.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e92000, IRQ 9

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected
```

What could be causing that?

Thanks!

----------

## ben_dash

I changed a couple of things, I noticed that the LiveCD seems to use uhci.c:

```
uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64
```

When I compile in the standard UHCI for Intel it seems to use usb_uhci so I compiled in the alternative which gives me uhci.c:

```
host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64
```

But it's not identical and the keyboard still doesn't work.  I also fixed the i810 sound by changing /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4:

```
xbox ~ # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

#forcedeth

i810_audio xbox=1
```

Note that I compiled forcedeth directly into the kernel so I don't need to load it later.

Here's the latest dmesg:

```
xbox ~ # dmesg

(0xFF).

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

...

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

Keyboard timed out[1]

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(ed)

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

...

pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF).

Keyboard timed out[1]

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(f4)

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.30.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

00:04.0: open: Could not find a valid PHY.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 00000:0000 bound to 00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE: chipset revision 177

NFORCE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: 00:09.0 (rev b1) UDMA100 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff60-0xff67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hda: ST310211A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS XBOX DVD DRIVE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

blk: queue c037e740, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdb: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

 p50 p51 p52 p53 p54 p55bh with no client!?

bh with no client!?

i2c-core.o: driver i2c xbox-extsmi driver registered.

extsmi: Using 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000'!

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e88000, IRQ 1

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

host/usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 1 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c9e88000)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:03.0 to 64

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9e88000, IRQ 9

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver xpad

xpad-core.c: driver for Xbox controllers with mouse emulation v0.1.5

usb.c: registered new driver xir

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

Sending DHCP requests ., OK

IP-Config: Got DHCP answer from 192.168.0.1, my address is 192.168.0.243

IP-Config: Complete:

      device=eth0, addr=192.168.0.243, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=192.168.0.1,

     host=192.168.0.243, domain=dashhome.lan, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=192.168.0.1, rootserver=192.168.0.1, rootpath=

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Looking up port of RPC 100003/2 on 192.168.0.1

Looking up port of RPC 100005/1 on 192.168.0.1

VFS: Mounted root (nfs filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 22:15:49 Oct 28 2005

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0xd200 and 0xd000, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 6

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: WML9 (Wolfson WM9709)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

Adding Swap: 262136k swap-space (priority -1)
```

Here's the USB part of my .config:

```
xbox ~ # grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=y

CONFIG_USB_XPAD_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB_XIR=y

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# Support for USB gadgets

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

I noticed that my current .config has a few differences to the kernel.config that came with the xbox-sources as far as the USB stuff goes, in particular CONFIG_USB_KBD:

```
xbox ~ # grep USB /usr/src/linux/kernel.config

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

#   SCSI support is needed for USB Storage

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB_XIR=m

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

#   Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network adaptors

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# Support for USB gadgets

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

It looks like this is because of CONFIG_USB_HID=y in my kernel and CONFIG_USB_HID=m in kernel.config, I don't suppose that that is a problem?

I'm hoping that once I get the same UHCI that the LiveCD is using then my "pc_keyb: controller jammed (0xFF)." problem will disappear and the keyboard will start working.  What's going on with "host/"?

Any ideas?

----------

## ben_dash

Could the 2.4.31 kernel be missing a patch that the LiveCD kernel was built with?

 *Quote:*   

> The problem is that the original Xbox hardware initialization code (as well as Cromwell) put the first USB controller on interrupt 1, so if the operating system already has it allocated, the first USB controller will not work. On a 1.0 Xbox this means that no USB devices (including, ironically, a keyboard) will work, while on later boxes this only affects two of the four connectors.
> 
> So make sure that your operating system checks for a keyboard controller and allocates no interrupt if it does not exist. The following code, taken from the Linux kernel, shows how to check for a keyboard controller:
> 
> #define kbd_read_input() inb(KBD_DATA_REG)
> ...

 

Quoted from here:

http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Porting_an_Operating_System_to_the_Xbox_HOWTO

It looks like usr/src/linux/drivers/char/pc_keyb.c does contain the check for status 0xff and input 0xff:

```

    804 static char * __init initialize_kbd(void)

    805 {

    806         int status;

    807

    808         /*

    809          * This is not really IA-64 specific.  Probably ought to be done         on all platforms

    810          * that are (potentially) legacy-free.

    811          */

    812         if (kbd_read_status() == 0xff && kbd_read_input() == 0xff) {

    813                 kbd_exists = 0;

    814                 return "No keyboard controller preset";

    815         }
```

----------

## ben_dash

It looks like I was on the correct track, however, I didn't realise that in order to tell the kernel not to reserve interrupt 1you need to pass "kbd-reset" as a kernel boot parameter.

Since I'm booting through Etherboot I had to pass that parameter to mkelf:

```
alpha root # mkelf-linux --ip=dhcp --rootdir=/mnt/data/xbox --append=kbd-reset /mnt/data/xbox/boot/kernel-2.4.31-xbox > /mnt/data/xbox/boot/vmlinuz
```

Now my dmesg looks fine and my USB keyboard works:

```
xbox ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.31-xbox (root@xbox) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #13 Sat Oct 29 12:23:24 CDT 2005

Xbox detected - enabling Xbox patches.

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007c00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007c00000 - 0000000008000000 (reserved)

124MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 31744

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 27648 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

DMI not present.

Kernel command line: rw root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=/mnt/data/xbox ip=dhcp kbd-reset

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 733.323 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1461.45 BogoMIPS

Memory: 122660k/126976k available (1617k kernel code, 3928k reserved, 533k data, 120k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Failed to allocate resource 2(f8000000-f7ffffff) for 01:00.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Enabling Xbox eject problem workaround.

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

FATX driver 0.0.1

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Squashfs 2.1-r2 (released 2004/12/15) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

i2c-dev.o: i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

i2c-core.o: driver i2c-dev dummy driver registered.

i2c-proc.o version 2.6.1 (20010830)

xboxfb: Detected 128MB of system RAM

xboxfb: Using maximum available framebuffer 4M

i2c-amd756.o version 2.8.6

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000' as minor 0

i2c-core.o: adapter SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000 registered as adapter 0.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c xbox conexant driver registered.

xbox-tv-i2c: Using 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000'!

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox Conexant client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 0).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox Focus client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 1).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox Xcalibur client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 2).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox PIC client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 3).

i2c-core.o: client [I2C Xbox EEPROM client] registered to adapter [SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000](pos. 4).

xboxfb: Setting TV mode from EEPROM (NTSC)

xboxfb: detected conexant encoder

xboxfb: Setting cable type from AVIP ID: Composite

xboxfb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

xboxfb: PCI nVidia NV20 framebuffer ver 0.9.6-xbox (GeForce3-Xbox, 4MB @ 0xF7C00000)

vesafb: abort, cannot reserve video memory at 0xf7c00000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf7c00000, mapped to 0xc9c29000, size 2400k

vesafb: mode is 640x480x32, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

initialize_kbd: No keyboard controller preset

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.30.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

00:04.0: open: Could not find a valid PHY.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 00000:0000 bound to 00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE: chipset revision 177

NFORCE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: 00:09.0 (rev b1) UDMA100 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff60-0xff67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hda: ST310211A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS XBOX DVD DRIVE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

blk: queue c036c740, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdb: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

 p50 p51 p52 p53 p54 p55bh with no client!?

bh with no client!?

i2c-core.o: driver i2c xbox-extsmi driver registered.

extsmi: Using 'SMBus AMD756 adapter at c000'!

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

Sending DHCP requests ., OK

IP-Config: Got DHCP answer from 192.168.0.1, my address is 192.168.0.243

IP-Config: Complete:

      device=eth0, addr=192.168.0.243, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=192.168.0.1,

     host=192.168.0.243, domain=dashhome.lan, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=192.168.0.1, rootserver=192.168.0.1, rootpath=

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Looking up port of RPC 100003/2 on 192.168.0.1

Looking up port of RPC 100005/1 on 192.168.0.1

VFS: Mounted root (nfs filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 12:37:09 Oct 29 2005

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0xd200 and 0xd000, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 6

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: WML9 (Wolfson WM9709)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

usb.c: registered new driver usbkbd

usbkbd.c: :USB HID Boot Protocol keyboard driver

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9ea9000, IRQ 1

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:03.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9eab000, IRQ 9

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

Adding Swap: 262136k swap-space (priority -1)

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-1, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-1.3, assigned address 3

input0: Link keybd on usb1:3.0

input1: Link keybd on usb1:3.1

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 12:37:39 Oct 29 2005

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
```

Hooray!!!

----------

## ben_dash

Note that the USB mouse on my Versapoint RF didn't work correctly until I converted from kernel 2.4.31 to 2.6.12.5

Ben

----------

## Narusegawa

Have you finally got your keyboard working on the xbox? I'm using 2.6.18 and udev, I've got hotplug turned on too yet my keyboard just does nothing.

----------

## ben_dash

As I said in the last comment, on Oct 31 2005, the only remaining problem was the mouse and that worked great when I moved to Kernel 2.6.12.5.

Since then my xBox died, and its replacement died, and so I got a Dell GX260 instead.  It was cheaper than a new xBox and it's not much bigger than an xBox plus  it's fairly un-PC-looking.  It has 256MB RAM and so, with the edition of a serial port IR receiver, it works much better than the xBox did as far as MythTV goes.  Since it has a 1.8Ghz P4 I can watch TV at up to double speed without maxing out the CPU.

I might buy another xBox, just for playing the games that I already had, Forza basically, or maybe I'll get a PS2 and Gran Turismo since a PS2 is so much smaller than an xBox.

Sorry that I can't help much with the keyboard, it just worked for me; I didn't have to do anything.

I did notice that if I had more than one thing plugged in, i.e. a controller and the keyboard, then one or both wouldn't work.  Perhaps that's your problem.  Try only plugging in one peripheral at a time.

Good Luck!

----------

## Narusegawa

Ah well, I've broke it now by trying to use a 2.6 genkernel. The main thing I think is getting ahold of a working 2.6.16.18 kernel for an xbox.

----------

## ben_dash

Did you already try "kbd-reset"?  That was a critical step to get the USB working.

----------

## Narusegawa

```
kernel boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16.18

initrd boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16.18

append root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev splash=silent kbd-reset video=xbox:640x480,nohwcursor acpi=hw
```

As far as I know.... the above is my linuxboot.cfg file.

----------

